# Problème clavier trackpad



## le20avril (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
ce message concerne mon macbook pro
j'ai un problème qui a commencé doucement... insidieusement, comme si de rien. rhhaaaa c'est le genre que je déteste le plus
mon clavier qui commençait à taper tout seul une seule lettre jusqu'à ce que je face tape autre chose, puis de plus en plus souvent jusqu'à ne plus répondre, là le trackpad ne répondant plus non plus.
Maintenant il me le fait de plus en plus souvent.
une souris usb branché et je retrouve possession de ma souris, mais le clavier continuer à taper la même lettre, faut alors que je reboot.
J'ai chercher un peu partout. les différents problèmes de claviers sur macbook pro concernent des machine fin 2007 max et des versions 10.5.2 max et on parle souvent de premières frappes qui ne fonctionnent pas. Mon problème n'est pas décrit dans ce que j'ai vu. Comme j'ai besoin de ma machine dans les 2 prochains mois, je n'ai pas envie que le SAV me le garde.
les MAJ ou correctif que j'ai trouvé ne semble pas concerné ma machine et apparemment ont déjà occasionner de gros problème. 
Toutes les MAJ "normales" sont installées, j'ai bien cleaner le tout avec protools et onyx (ben tiens comme si ça changeait quelque chose) et j'ai même passé un coup d'antivirus (c'est pour dire comme je suis dans le désespoir). J'espère juste que c'est pas un prob hardware.
bref... si quelqu'un à une idée, ça serait vraiment gentil de partager, autrement je vais me promener avec souris et clavier externe pendant quelques mois... 
merci à vous.
J.


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (9 Septembre 2009)

ça sent le SAV Apple tout ça, à moins que quelqu'un ait une manip' mais moi je n'en ai pas dans la poche.. Désolé.


----------



## le20avril (9 Septembre 2009)

bon... je vais essayer de garder un peu espoir, ça tomberait vraiment au plus mal. je dois me déplacer tout le temps en ce moment.


----------



## wilda (9 Septembre 2009)

Salut,
Je vais pas apporter de solution mais j'ai en ce moment exactement le même problème (comme ça tu te sentiras moins seul ) et je croyais que cela venait de l'installation de snow leopard mais apparemment non, ce qui est gênant c'est que la garantie a expirée il y a quelques mois (c'est toujours comme ça) ....

Dans mon cas j'ai même cru que cela venait d'une combinaison de touches que je pressais sans le faire exprès car c'est très aléatoire et qd ça arrive c'est le clavier + le trackpad qui sont bloqués ...

Si j'ai de nouveau le pb je pense que j'irai dans un apple premium resealer ... en croisant les doigts que la réparation ne coûte pas trop chère :mouais:


----------



## le20avril (9 Septembre 2009)

oui... je croyais ça aussi. que je passais sur le trackpad sans le faire exprès, ou que j'appuyais sur des touches (je tape très vite). et moi aussi clavier plus trackpad bloqué. reste plus qu'à brancher souris externe et rebouter.
bon... moi je suis toujours sous garantie. disons que c'est déjà un bon point. On se tient au courant si on trouve une solution.
merci en tous cas.
J.


----------



## Cilibul (7 Octobre 2009)

Exactement le même problème (on va vraiment finir par se sentir beaucoup moins seuls !) et j'ai trouvé une piste ? Enfin je la soumet ! 

Cela peut aider à identifier la panne. En frappant un peu toutes les touches je récupérai le track pad et le clavier mais pas toujours....

Finalement le problème semble venir de la batterie...

Me demandez pas pourquoi ! Je l'ai changée peu de temps avant l'apparition du problème ainsi que la carte mère (là avec une extention de garantie) pour cause de carte graphique foireuse des premières séries.

J'ai d'abord remarqué qu'enlever la batterie (ordi sous secteur !) permettait de débloquer le trackpad et les touches.
Je viens de passer la journée sans la batterie et aucun blocage... Alors que lorsque je suis avec, le trackpad est lent et hiératique.... Et que parfois je tappe et certaines lettres ne s'inscrivent pas.

Bon, par contre je ne sais pas si cela vient d'une cause mécanique ou logicielle. La batterie ayant une puce  mémoire ou alors le système de gestion de la recharge...

Voilà... Je vais voir Apple demain et vous tiens au courant...

@ +


----------



## wilda (8 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

C'est interressant ce que tu dis parceque moi aussi mes problèmes de clavier / trackpad surviennent depuis que ma batterie semble proche du HS.
En effet, jusque là je me disais que j'étais un peu poissard car mon mbp qui a à peine un a et demi se retrouve avec une batterie en perdition (même en étalonnant et en faisant les reset qui vont bien) et le clavier qui se bloque 

Mais ton expérience est intéressante, comme je m'étais résolu à changer ma batterie car ça, quoique j'y fasse, il faudra bien que j'y passe, je vais d'abord la changer et vérifier si mes problèmes de clavier persistent ... en espérant que j'ai le même résultat que toi !

Dès que j'ai changé la batterie et effectué assez de tests je reviens ici pour partager les résultats, cela pourra toujours servir à quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## Cilibul (8 Octobre 2009)

Commences par utiliser ton mac sur secteur avec la batterie démontée et posée à côté, ce qui est plus rapide et moins cher que de courir en acheter une autre !

Tiens nous au courant !

@ +


----------



## wilda (8 Octobre 2009)

Cilibul a dit:


> Commences par utiliser ton mac sur secteur avec la batterie démontée et posée à côté, ce qui est plus rapide et moins cher que de courir en acheter une autre !
> 
> Tiens nous au courant !
> 
> @ +


Oui je comptais le faire  mais dans tous les cas il faudra que je la change quand même


----------



## wilda (9 Octobre 2009)

Bon ben il n'a pas fallut longtemps pour tester  ... et hier mon macbook pro sur secteur a eu de nouveau son clavier et son trackpad de bloqués.

Seul un reboot m'a  permis de retrouver mon clavier et mon trackpad  ... je pense que c'est juste du pas de chance mais je trouve ça un peu limite pour une machine à plus de 1000  qu'au bout d'un an et demi j'ai mon clavier, mon tackpad et ma batterie de morts ...

Parfois je me dis qu'un bon portable à 500  au moins ça tient le coup (certes c'est pas unimachin, alu brossé et tout le patacaisse) et qu'au pire quand ça lâche on a moins les boules :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h19 ----------

Bon je viens de faire le tour du forum mbp et je me rencontre qu'il y a pas mal de gens qui ont des problèmes de tackpads et claviers (http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/incroyable-probleme-trackpad-qui-se-fixe-280199.html#post5243322 ou encore http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/trackpad-et-clavier-fige-et-batterie-280340.html).

En fait j'ai l'impression que la plupart (tous ?) on constaté ces problèmes après la mise à jour snowleopard, même si je me dis que si il y avait une relation on seraient plus nombreux à avoir ce pb je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'avoir un doute !


----------



## Bodhiz (9 Octobre 2009)

Hello à tous,

Je crois que j'expérimente un problème un peu similaire

Il y a une quinzaine de jours (quelques jours après l'installation de Snow Leopard) mon trackpad s'est mis a complétement délirer. Voici les différents symptômes que j'ai :

- Pointeur figé malgré les mouvements que j'effectue.
- Pointeur qui bouge tout seul  et qui exécute des clics tout seul comme s'il était dirigé a distance.

Le problème se produit également sous ma partition BOOTCAMP sous Windows et même parfois quand je souhaite sélectionner un des deux OS. C'est pourquoi je ne suis pas persuadé que le problème soit Snow Leopard, du moins dans mon cas.

Comme un débile j'ai appuyé un peu fort sur le trackpad en me disant que c'était ptete un faux contact et le verre s'est fissuré en haut a droite 

Landemain matin je reesaye, tout marche nickel jusqu'à hier ou pareil il se remet a délirer totalement rendant même impossible l'utilisation avec une souris normale puisque comme je le disais le trackpad exécute des actions ou déplace le pointeur sans aucune action de ma part ...

J'ai appellé Apple il ma fait faire une petite manip (CTRL ALT SHIFT) pour vider mémoire cache et electricité statique mais ca n'a rien fait. Je dois aller dans un centre Apple ce soir. Mais je crains qu'avec la fissure (malgré que elle ne soit pas du tout la cause du problème) on me fasse payer. Avez-vous une idée du tarif pour remplacement du trackpad ?


----------



## Cilibul (11 Octobre 2009)

D'accord pour utiliser un seul topic...

Je me suis donc rendu chez Apple vendredi avec les symptômes décrits que nous avons pu reproduire aisément ensemble. Verdict : problème de topcase (carrosserie de la bête) ce qui expliquerait que je débloquais la machine en manipulant la batterie et que le problème n'apparaissait pas lorsque celle-ci est démontée... Nous avons plusieurs fois refait la manip avec le réparateur. Nous constatons aussi un nouveau problème, c'est que le lecteur DVD ne monte pas, ce qui n'était pas le cas la veille puisque je m'en étais servi pour faire des installations de langage...
Je laisse l'engin pour un démontage.
Samedi quand je repasse, surprise...
Tout cela ne serait dû qu'à un simple problème langage... Un peu surpris, car je ne suis pas tout à fait novice et que j'ai réinstallé plusieurs versions à ma disposition. Le réparateur ayant fait tourner la bête (après ouverture et nettoyage sans rien constater de particulier) sur DD externe, mon dernier langage est encore en place (10.4) et bugge encore quand on redémarre dessus.
Je réinstalle chez lui un langage 10.5 et je commence à manipuler pendant près de deux heures. Rien à dire à part l'impossibilité de lire les DVD double-couche gravé (elle lit les pressés) qui est mis sur le compte d'une usure du lecteur (le MacBook est de juillet 2007) Un peu confus et ridicule, je rentre chez moi, mais la machine fonctionne et c'est le principal !

Mais rapidement je dois déchanter. Deux ou trois blocages pas très francs et la machine se plante ! Aucune manipulation de la batterie n'arrive à la débloquer pas plus que différents redémarrage avec réinitialisations habituelles.
Réinstallation de divers langages (10.4 et 10.5) en ma possession ainsi que celui récupéré le matin (10.5) chez le réparateur sans plus de succès...
La machine ne reconnaît pas le clavier, ni le trackpad. Absents des "à propos de ce mac" ! Elle fonctionne pourtant très bien puisque je suis en train de vous écrire avec mais avec une souris USB et un clavier bluetooth...

Mardi retour chez Apple...

@ +

P.S. : je ne suis pas passé en 10.6 donc snow léopard ne me concerne pas...


----------



## aminems (29 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai exactement le même problème :

je suis sous snow leopard.

j'ai un macbook pro (juin 2007) , j'avais en premier lieu un problème de carte graphique , j'ai eu droit au remplacement de la carte mère , après tout commence a devenir instable .
mon trackpad et mon clavier se bloquent , je dois redémarrer , la machine ( ça marche une fois sur 3) , sinon je tapote sur le dessous du mac et hop ça marche , maintenant je suis tout le temps sur secteur (sans batterie) , le problème est moins en moins visible (je l'espère).
ma batterie et a 270cycle (bientôt morte , mais elle tient maintenant 1h30 d'autonomie) .


si vous avez des nouvelles ou des solution , je suis preneur .


----------



## kephas (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, je me permet d'intervenir car j'ai le même problème!
J'ai un MacBook Pro, tout neuf et le trackpad se fige de temps en temps, plus rien à faire à part connecter une souris externe.
J'ai l'impression que ce problème apparait quand je branche le chargeur du portable, en dehors de ça, pas de souvenir de tel problème...
Ca plus 3 plantage complet de la machine en 3 jour, pour un ordinateur neuf, ça fat mal le mac...


----------



## aminems (31 Octobre 2009)

voila dans mes recherches j'ai trouver quelque chose : 
bon j'ai pas essayer mais ça a l'aire de marcher :
http://jasonrobb.com/2008/11/24/macbook-pro-unresponsive-keyboard-trackpad-solution/

voila aussi un thread apple qui parle de ça : (ça confirme que presque la plus part des macbook pro 2007 ont le même problème):
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1365569&tstart=0&messageID=10394324#10394324


trop de pannes pour une machine qui coute la peau des f***** .


----------



## kephas (2 Novembre 2009)

la méthode est peut être bonne, mais je vais pas m'amuser à ouvrir mon macbook tout neuf, sinon adieu la garantie...
si je le renvoie en réparation, ça change quelque chose?


----------



## wilda (2 Novembre 2009)

kephas a dit:


> la méthode est peut être bonne, mais je vais pas m'amuser à ouvrir mon macbook tout neuf, sinon adieu la garantie...
> si je le renvoie en réparation, ça change quelque chose?



Euh les méthodes évoquées dans les threads postés par aminems ne feront pas forcément sauter la garantie puisque c'est juste enlever la baterie pour y placer un post-it 

Moi perso je pense qu'au prochain blocage je tente le coup, c'est juste la chaleur qui mefait un peu peur mais je ne pense pas que le post-it va cramer ... mon mbp ne chauffe pas à ce point là ! 

Remarque je viens de voir que ton mbp est neuf donc peut être que c'est un uni-body ... et là ben je crois qu'effectivement tu ne peux pas accéder à la batterie sans démonter ton mbp ... et donc certainement faire sauter ta garantie.

Maintenant si ton mbp est neuf peut être que la solution SAV est la plus sûr .

@+


----------



## kephas (2 Novembre 2009)

voui, c'est bien un unibody... donc j'vais attendre, au prochain plantage général, je contact apple de toute façon...


----------



## clem23 (4 Novembre 2009)

salut a vous,

Je me sent moins seul aussi, et pas plus rassuré. Mac book pro leopard10.5
Mon trackpad plante pendant son utilisation ou apres avoir été en veille et le clavier ne répond plus. Je suis obligé d'éteindre en appyant longuement sur le bouton de démarrage.
Ce problème survient que je soit sur secteur ou sur batterie, cela à commencer depuis 3 mois.
Je suis passer au magazin mac aujourdhui ma garantie est expiré depuis le 30/10/2009 soit trois jours (super).
Le technicien m a conseiller de réinstaller léopard, qu'il avait deja rencontrer ce probleme et ne pensait pas que ce soit un probleme matériel, ce que j'espere aussi.
Helas je suis assez septique de résoudre le probleme en réinstallant léopard vu ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums. reinstaller leopard et tout ce que cela entraine de boulot (joujou avec les disques externes) me rappelle le bon vieux temps avec mon pc à 500 euros.

Si vous arrivez a résoudre ce probleme, merci de nous faire partager votre magnifique expérience.
A bientot


----------



## kephas (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
pour le trackpad, j'ai fini par appeler l'assistance d'Apple qui, comme pour les plantages systèmes, m'a confirmé qu'il s'agissait bien d'un problème logiciel... et que si ça se reproduisait, il faudrait bien que je réinstalle le système aussi...
sinon, si ton mac est hors garanti, tu peux essayer la solution de aminems...
bon courage


----------



## le20avril (5 Novembre 2009)

Ah bien je vois que mon problème a fait des émules. on va bientôt pouvoir former un club... . Pour ceux qui m'ont demandé en privé si j'avais trouvé une solution... heu... ben non. ça marche de nouveau. juste un fois de temps à autre, mais vraiment rarement, ça tape tout seul. Je ne peux pas encore me permettre de me passer de mon portable, alors j'attends. Comme je peux enlever la batterie, j'essaierai la solution du post-it si ça foire de nouveau... quand je fais du live avec mon macbook, et que j'ai pas intérêt que ça plante, je branche souris et clavier bluetooth. 

Bonne change à tout ceux qui ont moins de chance que moi. je viens de trouver une solution pour hotmail dans mail. peut-être un jour je trouverais une pour ce problème ci. je viendrais la déposer à vos pieds... 

J.


----------



## clem23 (5 Novembre 2009)

J'ai utiliser la méthode proposé par le lien, voir plus haut, et pour l'instant ca fonctionne, incroyable réparer une machine a 1500E avec un bout de papier.
D'apres les commentaires qui font référence a cette méthode nous sommes nombreux dans le monde et oui a avoir rencontré ce soucis.Que fait apple? je suis un peu indigné.

Pour ce qui on du mal en anglais :

garder branché sur secteur l'ordi
fermer l'ecran
retirer la batterie
placer un petit papier plier(epaisseur) sur le cable ruban (rubboncable)
remettre la batterie
reouvrir l'écran ca marche

cette méthode explique pourquoi ceux qui enlève et remette la batterie on des resultats aléatoires, pour fixer le probleme donc petit bout de papier de rien du tout dans ordinateur super cher égal bonne reparation, je crois rêver.

Je pense qu'on devrait tous se mettre daccord et s'entendre pour faire une requette auprès d'apple.


----------



## clem23 (5 Novembre 2009)

ahhh

Ce matin apres avoir montré mon bidouillage a un pote, ma souris a replanté donc a suivre, j'en ai marre ya rien qui va en ce moment youpi


----------



## wilda (6 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

Hier j'ai eu de nouveau mon clavier / trackpad de bloqués (cela faisait un moment que je n'avais pas eu de pbs). Et donc je me suis dis en voilà une occasion de tester la manip post-it ! 

Résultat : nada  j'ai du rebooter pour retrouver mon clavier et mon trackpad !

Voilou rien de plus si ce n'est que maintenant j'ai toujours le bluetooth d'activé ou cas où pour pouvoir allumer ma souris et rebooter proprement ...


----------



## airy2 (12 Novembre 2009)

Hallucinant effectivement mais pour moi le coup du post-it coincé sous la batterie sur le ruban a marché immédiatement!!!! Pourvu qu'il ne prenne pas feu, sinon c'est impec. J'avais tout essayé (sauf ça!) et m'apprêtais douloureusement à contacter le SAV. Ca c'est de l'astuce! Encore bravo à celui qui a trouvé le truc!

http://jasonrobb.com/2008/11/24/macbook-pro-unresponsive-keyboard-trackpad-solution/


----------



## aminems (16 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir,
depuis que j'ai installé la mise à jours 10.6.2 , j'ai constaté que le blocage ne s'est plus produit (jusqu'à présent "je l'espère"). ça fait plus de 10 jours que je l'ai faite .
j'espère que je suis pas le seul à constater ça .
bonne soirée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------

j'ai oublier de préciser que j'utilise plus de post-it .


----------



## aminems (17 Novembre 2009)

Dommage mauvais constat , mon clavier et trackpad viennent de se bloquer .
Dommage , je vais remettre le post-it


----------



## wilda (17 Novembre 2009)

aminems a dit:


> Dommage mauvais constat , mon clavier et trackpad viennent de se bloquer .
> Dommage , je vais remettre le post-it



Moi aussi j'ai fait la mise à jour ... mais hier  donc je ne suis pas représentatif.
Par contre depuis un petit moment (même avant ma mise à jour hein) j'ai remarqué le blocage ne survient plus qu'au boot : dans ce cas un redémarrage est suffisant pour débloquer la bête.

Il faut dire aussi que depuis que j'ai ce problème j'utilise de plus en plus ma mighty ... donc peut être que c'est plus le trackpad chez moi qui provoque le blocage.

Mais bon c'est assez flagrant car depuis environ 10 jours je n'ai eu qu'un blocage et c'était au boot ... donc pour l'instant pas de post-it et pas de réparation car la gêne n'est pas trop grande.

@+


----------



## insurix (21 Janvier 2010)

Je déterre le sujet pour faire part d'un problème que je viens de rencontrer 2 fois en 2 jours. 
Sur un MBPU late 2008 avec Snow Leopard 10.6.2 dessus, il arrive que mon trackpad se bloque. 

Je précise : je garde le contrôle du curseur, mais je ne peux pas cliquer, que ce soit en tapant sur le trackpad où en l'enfonçant.

Le clavier semble fonctionner quant à lui. Cela se recoupe-t-il avec votre problème ? Des solutions ?


----------



## wilda (21 Janvier 2010)

A priori ce n'est pas le même problème que nous (le clavier et le tackpad sont bloqués).
Je profite de cette réponse pour indiquer que pour moi l'épaisseur du post-it était importante :mouais:.

Je m'explique au début je pensais que la méthode post-it ne marchait pas car mon clavier se bloquait qd même, après tâtonnements en rajoutant une au deux épaisseurs à mon post-it plié je n'ai plus de problème depuis mon dernier post dans ce sujet (soit 2 mois) ... si ça peut aider .

@+


----------



## tsss (21 Janvier 2010)

insurix a dit:


> Je déterre le sujet pour faire part d'un problème que je viens de rencontrer 2 fois en 2 jours.
> Sur un MBPU late 2008 avec Snow Leopard 10.6.2 dessus, il arrive que mon trackpad se bloque.
> 
> Je précise : je garde le contrôle du curseur, mais je ne peux pas cliquer, que ce soit en tapant sur le trackpad où en l'enfonçant.
> ...



Ce n'est pas le même soucis, eux c'est sur des macbook pro "ancienne" génération.
Pour ton soucis, réparation des autorisations via l'utilitaire de disque, reset PRAM et zou.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------




wilda a dit:


> A priori ce n'est pas le même problème que nous (le clavier et le tackpad sont bloqués).
> Je profite de cette réponse pour indiquer que pour moi l'épaisseur du post-it était importante :mouais:.
> 
> Je m'explique au début je pensais que la méthode post-it ne marchait pas car mon clavier se bloquait qd même, après tâtonnements en rajoutant une au deux épaisseurs à mon post-it plié je n'ai plus de problème depuis mon dernier post dans ce sujet (soit 2 mois) ... si ça peut aider .
> ...



Ça semble être un soucis de faux contacts, pourquoi ne pas changer le top case ?
ça se trouve pour pas trop cher .


----------



## abccba (21 Janvier 2010)

et bien je ne peux pas t'aider pour ça, moi, moi clavier se bloque (on peut le remarquer comme ceci: les leds pour les touches verrouillage majuscule et verrouillage numérique ne s'allument plus --> il n'y a donc plus de jus alimentant le clavier). Le trackpad ne répond plus non plus, quelque action que je fasse. Par contre, la souris en USB fonctionne, j'imagine qu'un clavier usb aussi, mais je n'ai pas essayé.

Par contre, le problème m'énervant depuis déjà un mois, j'ai trouvé une solution, voire même (allé, je me lance) une piste pour la cause du problème (je parle des macbook pro fin 2007):
je n'utilise plus ma batterie et je l'enlève systématiquement AVANT d'allumer l'ordinateur. Dans ce cas-là, 95% de chance que ça fonctionne.

Ensuite, j'ai regardé quelle pouvait être la cause. En enlevant la batterie, on voit les circuits et les nappes correspondant au clavier et au trackpad: en appuyant dessus, la lumière verte de verrouillage disparaît puis réapparaît assez aléatoirement: j'en ai conclu que le problème est dû à l'appui de la batterie sur les nappes. En appuyant dessus, ça doit déconnecté quelque chose qui bloque tout.
Le problème aussi, c'est que si on lance l'ordinateur en appuyant sur les nappes (enfin avec la batterie montée), aucune chance de refaire marcher le clavier, il faut éteindre l'ordi, enlever la batterie, brancher sur secteur et relancer l'ordinateur.

Maintenant, je n'ai pas de vraie solution, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'aller voir un centre de maintenance pour expliquer tout ça...

j'en profite pour (re)dire que ce problème est apparu après le changement de ma carte je-sais-quoi du fait de la panne connue (donc prise en charge par Apple) de la carte graphique sur ces modèles.
2 semaines après le remplacement, les problèmes avec le clavier sont apparus.

Bon courage à vous, en espérant que cette voie vous soit utile.

PS: et désolé de ne pas avoir répondu au post qui a relancé le débat.


----------



## wilda (21 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Ça semble être un soucis de faux contacts, pourquoi ne pas changer le top case ?
> ça se trouve pour pas trop cher .



Qd on regarde le lien vers la méthode post-it effectivement cela semble venir d'un faut contact des câbles couleurs cuivre (je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle ).
Maintenant changer moi même toute la coque de mon mbp cela ne me le fait pas trop si je suis passé sur un portable c'est justement pour ne plus avoir à mettre les main dans le cambouis  ... qui a dis feignant .

Mais bon peut être qu'un jour j'irai sur ifixt pour tenter le changement.


----------



## tsss (21 Janvier 2010)

wilda a dit:


> Qd on regarde le lien vers la méthode post-it effectivement cela semble venir d'un faut contact des câbles couleurs cuivre (je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle ).
> Maintenant changer moi même toute la coque de mon mbp cela ne me le fait pas trop si je suis passé sur un portable c'est justement pour ne plus avoir à mettre les main dans le cambouis  ... qui a dis feignant .
> 
> Mais bon peut être qu'un jour j'irai sur ifixt pour tenter le changement.



ouep, je comprends bien, je l'ai moi-même fait (changement disque dur, superdrive, et topcase)  sueurs froides, soupirs, et stress étaient au rendez-vous, mais bon ça ce fait bien en suivant le tuto tranquillement, mon mbp SR à même hérité d'un trackpad multitouch !!!
changer le topcase est très simple .


----------



## abccba (21 Janvier 2010)

wilda a dit:


> Qd on regarde le lien vers la méthode post-it effectivement cela semble venir d'un faut contact des câbles couleurs cuivre.



Pour recouper ce que je disais: la méthode post-it avec beaucoup d'épaisseurs, c'est pour faire décoller la batterie des contacts et des nappes. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que si on met les post-it sur les nappes, c'est beaucoup moins efficace.

Voilà voilà. L'histoire du top case j'ai pas tout compris mais je veux bien d'autres explications.


----------



## tsss (21 Janvier 2010)

abccba a dit:


> ...
> Voilà voilà. L'histoire du top case j'ai pas tout compris mais je veux bien d'autres explications.



Bien, changer cette pièce là et profiter a nouveau de son macbook pro !

J'avoue, je l'avais fait juste pour le multitouch


----------



## kkrraamm (15 Avril 2010)

Bonjour j'ai un souci sur un MBP 13" je sais pas si c'est la peine d'ouvrir un topic, 

achat juillet 2009 sous garantie et apple care protection truc...


alors voila tout allez très bien jusqu'à hier, je suis méticuleux pas violent je précise pour ce qui vient...

J'étais tranquille sur le net et d'un coup plus de clic enfin rien pas moyen de cliquer, la fléche se déplace le multitouch marche le clavier aussi

cependant quand je déplace la flèche je sélectionne tout ! tout est en bleu transparent, le trackpad reste cliqué, on ne peut plus appuyé dessus il est déjà en bas (surtout le coin inférieur gauche) il ne remonte plus

si on exerce une pression forte et progressive (très different d'un clic en fait) on peut faire cliquer (j'ai donc pu vite brancher la souris bluetooth) mais ça donne l'impression de "forcer" enfin pas tiptop du tout quoi...

alors des avis c'est grave docteur? ça se répare bien? parceque je fais attention à tous mes appareils  (j'en ai un brave paquet) et là j'en suis malade ! et puis j'ai très rarement eu à faire à un SAV parceque là je pense que ça va y aller...

(c'est bête parceque ça semble pas terrible comme ça il suffirait d'un pied de biche miniature pour debloquer le clic et le faire remonter... lol)


----------



## pbsh.coach (21 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec un MacBook pro alu de 2008 (depuis que la batterie s'est usée et que je l'ai changée). C'est vrai qu'on se sent moins seul et moins bête de constater que d'autres ont le même souci. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai enlevé la batterie pour voir ce que cela va donner. Ce qui marche bien aussi, c'est de le fermer. Il se met en veille. Et lorsque je le rouvre, le clavier fonctionne à nouveau, en tout cas suffisamment longtemps pour pouvoir effectuer un redémarrage. Je n'ai pas compris le truc avec le post-it, apparemment le lien sur le site de Jason Robb n'est plus actif. Merci et bon courage à tous, 
Pierre


----------

